# SAP Job market in Aus.



## sanjeev555 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forums, but Ive read quite a few threads here, and have found the info. very useful. Thanks to all who share their knowledge here, so newbies like me can find it easier.

I'm basically working in the US on H1B as a SAP functional consultant for the last 3-4 years. I am thinking hard of immigrating to Aus or Canada. And right now I'm leaning a bit toward Aus coz of the weather, the good things people say about the country, the laid back lifestyle etc..

I am wondering if anyone who has the experience can tell me, how good the SAP job market is in Aus. (both currently and the scope in the future)? 
I think most of the Canadians go back to the US to work in IT related jobs, so if I have to immigrate to Canada and finally go back to the US, I don't see a point of moving in the first place..

Hence, if anyone can tell me about the SAP or IT job market in AUS, and how much of a salary someone like me with 3-4 years of work ex. can expect to earn in Aus? I earn about 90k USD in my current job in the US and live a good life as a single person. So what do you think is a comparable figure in Aus dollars to lead a good life there?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sanjeev

welcome to the forum

have you checked the sticky "please read" threads at top of the forum? It has links to job portals, you can have a vague idea about the job market. I think SAP is in CSL, which makes it in demand profession. Also, have you checked with skill assessment requirement? For IT pros, you get your skill assessed by ACS, minimum requirement is 4+ yrs of work exp. 

In my knowledge SAP right now is HOT in AU, (as told by a friend who is in AU since yrs)


----------

